# mit wavelab MP3s zerschneiden



## Rasenkantenstein (24. März 2003)

huhu!

ich wollte mal mit wavelab nen mp3 album zerschneiden... nun lade ich das file und wenn ich es "test-abspiele", rauscht es nur wild umher...

wie kann ich denn nun das wieder beseitigen?

und wenn ich das beseitigt habe, würde ich gerne noch wissen, wie man überhaupt mp3s teilt ...!?

bye rks


----------



## Arno (25. März 2003)

Hi!

Prüfe unter Optionen die Einstellungen Deiner Soundkarte.
M. E. hast Du Probleme mit dem Soundkartentreiber.

Lade die MP3-Datei in Wavelab ein, setze mit dem "Marker-Menü" jeweils am Anfang und Ende Deines Titels entsprechende Marker.

Wenn Du alle Marker gesetzt hast, mußt Du über den Bereich Auswahl
jeweils die die einzelnen Tracks markieren und einzeln abspeichern 
(Speichern unter "Auswahl speichern unter").

Hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig weiterhelfen. 


Arno


----------

